# Property market in Italy / Lucca in late 2020



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Ciao a tutti,

As part of our research / planning phase for a move to Italy in the next 12 months or so, I've started to take a look at the local real estate market for the Lucca province where we are thinking of moving.

In terms of the prices that are listed, it is generally accepted that a buyer will come in with an offer below the asking price to start a negotiation, or are vendors typically now listing the lowest price they would be looking to sell for on the ads?

Obviously each case will be slightly different, but is there a general rule of thumb for a reasonable % below (or above) the asking price that houses are sold for in the current market, as this will ensure I can search as realistically as possible 

Finally, is it still the case that the best portals for property searches are immobiliare.it and casa.it, or are there any others that have listings I would not see on these big guys for the Lucca area?

Buon weekend!


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a look on Rightmove.co.uk if nothing else it gives the agent selling. As for offers, it's a tricky one as some could be offended at a very low offer, but I would think the houses are out there 20-30% above their selling price.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

The agent will often give you an idea if the price can move. I wouldn't worry about offending anybody. Decide on what price you want to pay and if it seems they aren't interested move on. I'm sure you'll have plenty of options.


----------



## Indigo_1234 (Sep 9, 2020)

Thanks, both, most appreciated.


----------



## AnnekeH (Aug 14, 2020)

Indigo_1234 said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> As part of our research / planning phase for a move to Italy in the next 12 months or so, I've started to take a look at the local real estate market for the Lucca province where we are thinking of moving.
> 
> ...


Yes, you can get acquainted with real estate portals as for Matchoffice or Regus


----------

